# engine clunk during start?



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

anyone else experience this?
from the sounds of it, i'm guessing tranny mount? not sure though... anyone have any ideas?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Describe the clunk sound Chow.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

just sounds like something is loose whenever i start the car. sounds like its coming from the tranny. not sure how else i can describe the 'clunk'


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (gCHOW)*

Is it a 'rattle-clunk' or just one single 'clunk' as you described?
It could be possible that your exhaust is knocking on something when
you start-up a the car... could be wrong.
e


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_Is it a 'rattle-clunk' or just one single 'clunk' as you described?
It could be possible that your exhaust is knocking on something when
you start-up a the car... could be wrong.
e

its like a single clunk right when i start. its never been like that before so it makes me kinda worried. i can feel it all thru the tranny (even at the shift knob) and even a lil on the brake pedal.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

fluid from hydraulic mounts leaked out?


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gCHOW)*

When you say "when you start" do you mean before the car turns over or just after (or during)?
Is your A/C on when you turn the car off? If it is, try turning it off, then turning off the car, then starting it again. See if it occurs then. It might just be the compressor engaging immediately after starup which causes you to feel/hear the clunk. Might not be it but you say it was never like that before and it is now the summer season and people tend to use their A/C so it's just a guess.


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi'sRevenge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi’sRevenge* »_When you say "when you start" do you mean before the car turns over or just after (or during)?
*Is your A/C on when you turn the car off? If it is, try turning it off, then turning off the car, then starting it again. See if it occurs then. It might just be the compressor engaging immediately after starup which causes you to feel/hear the clunk. Might not be it but you say it was never like that before and it is now the summer season and people tend to use their A/C so it's just a guess. * 

Mine does when a/c is on


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi'sRevenge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi’sRevenge* »_When you say "when you start" do you mean before the car turns over or just after (or during)?
Is your A/C on when you turn the car off? If it is, try turning it off, then turning off the car, then starting it again. See if it occurs then. It might just be the compressor engaging immediately after starup which causes you to feel/hear the clunk. Might not be it but you say it was never like that before and it is now the summer season and people tend to use their A/C so it's just a guess. 

my A/C is off. darn! woulda rather had it be that....
also, its when i start the car right after it turns on. and no, i'm not starting with the car in 1st gear.. it is in neutral.


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (gCHOW)*

Well there was the time about 3 months ago when they did my 30k service and "accidently Broke the front engine mount bolt" and my engine made a strange noise until I took it in to be fixed


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (gCHOW)*

Do you have a dogbone mount insert? 
e


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_Do you have a dogbone mount insert? 
e

nope.
so i just went out. looks like my carbonio intake is loose. somehow all the screws that hold it to the front end either (1) are stripped and popped off or (2) were just loose and popped off. either way, i think that might be it -- altho i still am a little skeptical.
let the flaming begin.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_
nope.
so i just went out. looks like my carbonio intake is loose. somehow all the screws that hold it to the front end either (1) are stripped and popped off or (2) were just loose and popped off. either way, i think that might be it -- altho i still am a little skeptical.
let the flaming begin.
















it's called process of ellimination







so don't be so hard on yourself... 
i hope your loose carbonio is it...
e


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_
it's called process of ellimination







so don't be so hard on yourself... 
i hope your loose carbonio is it...
e


X2. I hope it's the Carbonio and not something major. Forget the flamers


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

yea im hoping thats it right now. you know how it is.. your mind starts to wander once something happens and you become ultra paranoid. LOL..
i'll update this thread when i figure it out. doesnt seem like any of you A3 guys have had a tranny mount go bad yet. from the MkV and just 2.0T forums it seems like its happened a few times.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

its cuz of the S2K


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_its cuz of the S2K

lol, speaking of the S2K... i actually almost overheated the car last weekend. there is a leak in the coolant system and the smoke was creeping out from under the hood!! combo that with the 100+ temps we've been seeing and.....
do i hear a turrrrrrrrrbo F20C?


----------



## Unktone (Mar 20, 2012)

What is the deal with the AC clunk?


----------

